# Need Advice For Horse Hair as Head Hair



## Briz (Aug 17, 2011)

'Yello,

My boyfriend and I are making our first head. We plan on using horse hair as the head's hair. The fursona head is of a hyena, and we think we will use tail hair for the "hair" on the "head" that forms the bangs and covers the top of the head, while using mane hair for the mohawk that goes down the hyena's neck.

We're unsure of how to properly attach the hair, however. We're making the head using a soft foam. I thought that wefted hair could be used for the "head hair" while a slit in the fur down the neck would allow room for us to stick the mane hair in, glue it in, and then glue the fur seams back together.

Has anyone used horse hair before for head hair, or have you made a mohawk before? What are some good ways to attach the hair to the head? I'm looking specifically for solutions involving horse or human hair.

Thanks!

EDIT: How would using a foam base for the "mohawk" and covering it with fur look? I found this example: 





Looking at the hair he has coming over the top of his forehead. That is similar to how the mohawk would look. Would that look okay with fur on it? Does anyone have any example pictures of furry "hair" made with foam then covered?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 17, 2011)

i made a mohawk once out of horse hair for an indian thing- you want to make the same approach as hair extensions. 










See how it is sewn into a clip? Try doing that but without the clip then sew it in to where it needs to be on the mask. You could try getting a stiff piece of fabric- lay the hair out how you want it- glue it with hair glue then place another piece of fabric on top and sew it together well. Like over and over again- lots of stitches top and bottom and middle. I would make it removable for cleaning purposes.


----------



## Briz (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the visual aid. You're saying that this method is what you used to make a mohawk? Would you say it would work for making head hair too? Layers and whatnot.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 17, 2011)

Briz said:


> Thanks for the visual aid. You're saying that this method is what you used to make a mohawk? Would you say it would work for making head hair too? Layers and whatnot.



layers- layers and layers, thin layers that build up to make the overall hair


----------



## Briz (Aug 17, 2011)

Updated my question to include a new idea on how to do the mohawk, not involving horse hair.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 17, 2011)

There is a place that you can get faux fur and hair that would be good however it is rather expensive because while that is cute i dont think it will do it justice


----------

